# Are there any signs to signal an ectopic pregnancy?



## Traceylea (May 3, 2002)

I'm 6 weeks pregnant. I have always been concerned about risks of ectopic and have now heard of someone who just went for their first scan and found out this has happened to her. I am wondering if you get any signs of a possible ectopic pregnancy before a scan?

Thank you
Traceylea


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Traceylea

Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy news! 

Peter isn't around for a while he posted a message on the http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=51;action=display;threadid=1305 thread basically saying that he wont be around after 20th December until at least 9th January due to Christmas and a conference.

I'm sure he'll respond upon his return.

Love Sue
xx


----------



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

Traceylea

I hope by now you have had your scan and all is OK. Many ectopics present before or around 6 weeks with the classic signs of brown bleeding and most notably abdominal pain, although symptoms differ and can include dizziness, sickness, fainting. For more info on ectopics please visit www.ectopic.org, a brillliant and informative website (I am a volunteer for them). With IVF you have about a 5% chance of an ectopic and therefore a much larger chance of the pregnancy being uterine.

So to really answer your question, you may not have had any signs at 6 weeks and find out at the scan or may have had bleeding or pain (often very similar to bleeding and ligament pain associated with successful early pregnancies). Your clinic should be able to rule out an ectopic with the scan and serial hcg counts 48 hours apart.

Hope all goes well for you.

Jane


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tracey,

There is nothing I can add to Janes' reply.

Regards,

Peter



Traceylea said:


> I'm 6 weeks pregnant. I have always been concerned about risks of ectopic and have now heard of someone who just went for their first scan and found out this has happened to her. I am wondering if you get any signs of a possible ectopic pregnancy before a scan?
> 
> Thank you
> Traceylea


----------

